

Google's book 'deal' has left me confused - parenthesis
http://www.independent.co.uk/opinion/commentators/philip-hensher/philip-hensher-googles-book-deal-has-left-me-confused-1870949.html

======
morisy
Great piece, and a great reminder that revolutionaries (in this case, Google)
are often a bit out of sync with the local populations (in this case,
beleaguered authors). That the Google book deal has made it this far alive
still boggles me.

